# Fight like a girl design



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Saw a thread yesterday about this.here is one I whipped up.Eric


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I like it Eric. I know I wasn't the one asking for it, but I think it looks good!!


----------



## PeikkoKasvot (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah, nice design.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Here is mine. This is for an organization here in Atlanta that is getting ready for their walk. I thought I would share. Screen print and stone.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I like them both. Really nice designs guys.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

veedub3 said:


> Here is mine. This is for an organization here in Atlanta that is getting ready for their walk. I thought I would share. Screen print and stone.


katrina,, i love it,,


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

AWESOME design Katrina!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

They're both nice. Good job both of you.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

both are nice designs. I've always admire the "never say die" spirit,

I'd like to see something like at the back:
Let's walk together
Let's fight together
Let's win together


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

BroJames said:


> both are nice designs. I've always admire the "never say die" spirit,
> 
> I'd like to see something like at the back:
> Let's walk together
> ...


I like that idea. I may see if they would want to incorporate something like that.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Katrina,

I love your design also!! And Angel your quote is great too!! I love them all!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You can also add, Let's Beat It Together!


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

both are very nice. Good design!


----------

